# My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

I have collected parts for some time now, and even if it will take some tome to finish I'll post some pics of it.
Some specs:
Front 5x100, wide track, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from late (1996) Golf VR6, 5x100
Driveshafts: Shortened 4Motion driveshafts from Wilco.
Front brakes: Big bolt-on kit, http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--VR6_12v/Braking/ECS_Stage_2/

Prop shaft: Rallye with 100mm CV's and custom made adapter plates. 
Rear left driveshaft: Modded G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: Modded G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6 front hubs
Rear brakes: S3 calippers, 280 mm discs from Corrado VR6, adapters.
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro
The start








Parts from Wilco








In my dreams
























My favourites:
















Plenum inlet
































Rallye 20 mm. VS Passat 25 mm. rear swaybar. Need to weld a bit to make the bigger one fit.
















Front traverse need some reinforcement and alu bushings.








Parts...








Alu bushings VS Powerflex.








IC custom made








CF-hoods
http://www.cftype.com/carbon_f...d=264








Turbonetics T3/T04E-46.
Eksosdel: a/r .63 Stage V, with T3 4-bolt turbine housing. Standard bearing in dry housing.

























Vibratechnics bushes, swaybar from Autotech, front engine-mount and bushes from DLI.
http://www.vibra-technics.co.u...d=388
























http://autotech.com/prod_susp_swybars.htm#MK3








My engines:
















Rear suspension with 25 mm. swaybar from Passat G60 Syncro, front hubs from VR6 to fit rear 4Motion outer c
CV-joints, Powerflex bushes and adjustable toe-out.








Fitting all the parts together...

















TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (Vegard)*

Looking great!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (yellowslc)*

nice collection of parts








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (Vegard)*

looking good Vegard - one point of notice, your rear sway-bar is incorrectly fitted and will not clear the propshaft balance weight, align using the top mounting hole and not the bottom one. Weld on a brace to position the lower mounting point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, Marcel!
And thanks for the adapters, Bojan


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I like!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

hotdamn!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice project, good luck Vegard!
May I ask where you got the powerflex bushings from?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_May I ask where you got the powerflex bushings from?
Got them from http://www.turbofun.no
Rear driveshaft challange:
Can I use Golf Mk1 Gti front inner CV-joints on the haldex without modifying the rear Syncro driveshaft? Or are there other ways to go to solve this problem? A few people have told me different things, but I still have no good sollution on this issue...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Engine specs:
ABF block,Tdk crank, KR p/p head, JE custom pistons, Scat 159 mm rods.
Bore 83 mm, stroke 95.5 mm, displacement 2067 ccm. Compression 8.5:1
Valvetrain: Longer (+18 mm) stainless Ferrea valves, IN 33 mm, EX 28 mm. Longer valve springs (+8 mm), alu retainers. 280/280 deg. mecanical camshafts with 11.5 mm lift. Mecanical lifters with shims from 8v VAG. Adjustable cam-gears. Valvetrain is designed for 10000 RPM.
Custom exhaust manifold, IC and plenum inlet.
Injectors will be Siemens Deka 3105 together with the small turbo (Turbonetics T3/T04E46 a/r .63 Stage V) and some 1000 cc injectors for the bigger turbo setup (Turbonetics T3/T04E Super 60 a/r .82 Stage V).
Engine management: Autronic SMC and MSD 6A .
Others: 2x Bosch 044 fuel pumps, swirlpot, fuelcell. Dry sump (not bought yet).
The other engine on the pic above is for my daily driver, another Mk2 Syncro. It's a 9A with p/p head and Schrick 268/268. I'll put it in together with Passat G60 Syncro gearbox and rear diff. On this car suspension is Rallye springs on Koni Sport/Red Koni, Rallye rear swaybar, Neuspeed front swaybar, strutbars front & rear, lower front tiebar, adj. front camber bolts, poly bushings all over. Brakes are Audi S2 front calippers (Girling 60) on G60 discs and Mk4 rear calippers.

_Modified by Vegard at 12:15 PM 1-31-2009_


_Modified by Vegard at 12:18 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_Thanks for the advice, Marcel!
And thanks for the adapters, Bojan










no problem








where did you get those aluminum bushing for the front crossmember?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
no problem








where did you get those aluminum bushing for the front crossmember?
I've had them custom made.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hej norge..do you know what kind of wheels it is on der renner on the picture..?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_I've had them custom made.

ah ok
I've seen them for sale somewhere online over here but can't remember the site for the life of me
so when are you planning on putting it together


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_so when are you planning on putting it together

I'll put it together to fit everything pretty soon, but then it's going apart again to do the rollcage and the chassiswork. Everything is depending on money unfortunately


----------



## solonvan (Jan 28, 2009)

is the rear suspension arms and diff carrier off a passat syncro? if so, do the power flex bushings from a golf ralley mk2 fit?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (solonvan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solonvan* »_is the rear suspension arms and diff carrier off a passat syncro? if so, do the power flex bushings from a golf ralley mk2 fit?
Arms from Golf VR6 Syncro, subframe from Golf mk2 G60 Syncro. The Rallye bushings do not fit Passat subframe.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (solonvan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solonvan* »_is the rear suspension arms and diff carrier off a passat syncro? if so, do the power flex bushings from a golf ralley mk2 fit?

the powerflex bushings suck, they dont even fit properly. not recommended at all.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Custom length driveshafts from Wilco.


----------



## solonvan (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

what do you recomend for bushings using the passate subframe? i mainly looking at the two piece bushing where the rear bolts to the body. i was thinking maybe a insert would firm them up, because they seem like the weak point in the system.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (solonvan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solonvan* »_what do you recomend for bushings using the passate subframe? i mainly looking at the two piece bushing where the rear bolts to the body. i was thinking maybe a insert would firm them up, because they seem like the weak point in the system.

OEM are fine. There is no real stress on them, and there is no point to go stiffer


----------



## solonvan (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

what do you recomend for bushings using the passate subframe? i mainly looking at the two piece bushing where the rear bolts to the body. i was thinking maybe a insert would firm them up, because they seem like the weak point in the system.


----------



## sparkz002 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vegard)*

Can i ask where you got the 280mm rear brake adapters from as i am after a set for my vrt...


_Modified by sparkz002 at 6:14 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_]
Rallye 20 mm. VS Passat 25 mm. rear swaybar. Need to weld a bit to make the bigger one fit.


















There is no welding needed to fit the 25mm on the car with a regular Syncro setup (have one on my syncro gti), not sure why you'd need to on a conversion car. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (sparkz002)*

I bought them here on the forum from jettaboy_gtx, but as far as I know he doesn't have any more. Try yellowslc, I think he has a few left.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_There is no welding needed to fit the 25mm on the car with a regular Syncro setup (have one on my syncro gti), not sure why you'd need to on a conversion car. But i could be wrong.

It was not enough material if the upper hole is used un the brackets. Mayby possible to move both holes a bit, but if you go with the lower hole and drill a new upper hole the bar will be in conflict with the propshaft as far as I was told by Marcel.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_
It was not enough material if the upper hole is used un the brackets. Mayby possible to move both holes a bit, but if you go with the lower hole and drill a new upper hole the bar will be in conflict with the propshaft as far as I was told by Marcel.

the upper hole of the mount gets mounted to the lower hole on the rear suspension. the lower hole of the mount gets used by a bolt that goes through it, and the wedge mount that mounts below the suspension.
it's not mounted properly in those pics.
if i have my car on the hoist tomorrow, i'll take a pic on how to properly mount it.










_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 11:28 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (TBT-Syncro)*

heres some good pics to show how the swaybar mounts
http://www.vwsyncro.co.uk/p.as...mage=


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Used rims from eBay, Volk Rays TE37 7x16 ET 46.
5,4 kg. pr. rims.










_Modified by Vegard at 12:17 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Vegard)*

Everyone loves Uncle Wilco


----------



## Paluminati07 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

I have been thinking... Have this been done before?










_Modified by Vegard at 12:21 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Vegard)*

MK3 legs and tunnel??
What are you up to now Vegard?


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

in a mk1 yes it have.. here in quebec we call them mk1-c 



_Modified by fast bunny at 7:20 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: My Golf mk2 4Motion 16vt project (Vegard)*

Nice project.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like a start to a rad project


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

awesome buildd!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

UPDATE OR DIE!


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Putting the car together, soon ready for painting.
The color will be as stock, LD7V.
The lower front OMP tiebar needed modding to get clearence to the tranny.
The consol for the rear engine mount has to be taken from a Golf 3 Syncro.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (VR6x6x4T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6x6x4T* »_MK3 legs and tunnel??
What are you up to now Vegard?









It's Audi S3 parts. Thinking about transplanting the S3 engine mounts to prevent the front from lifting when the car accelerates.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Ready for a spray...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Painted...


----------



## M90SyncroRallyeGolf (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: (Vegard)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Putting it back together...


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vegard)*

Is this the original OEM color? Never seen this on a MkII.
Looking good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_Is this the original OEM color? Never seen this on a MkII.
Looking good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stock color on this car. Found the label with the paint-code in the trunk.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)




----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this is so dope man.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Almost there...


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

cant wait to see this thing run. make sure you make a video..lol


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Still missing a new chip and a total adjustment of the suspension.


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

unless i am mistaken, doesn't "16vt" usually include a TURBO???????????????? The car does look nice though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

If you look at the engines, ther's one with and one without a turbo. The project turned into two different cars. One down, one to go


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Test assembly of the turbo car:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Is the floor for the syncro already in place?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

VRT said:


> Is the floor for the syncro already in place?


It is a mk2 Syncro shell, I have two of them. Not quite sure if I'm building on this one, maybe a Corrado chassis could be an idea...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)




----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Vegard said:


> If you look at the engines, ther's one with and one without a turbo. The project turned into two different cars. One down, one to go


I haven't checked this thread in a long time. WOW! Great golf! GL with the second:beer:


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

dirtychops said:


> I haven't checked this thread in a long time. WOW! Great golf! GL with the second:beer:


Thanks a lot 

Here's the rear driveshafts, 4Motion CV joints on modified Syncro shafts:


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Vegard said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Here's the rear driveshafts, 4Motion CV joints on modified Syncro shafts:


What did you modify exactly in order to get this working?Shortening the shafts? modifiying the inner joints?
Thanks for an answer or even better...a picture:-D


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

turbowahnstefan said:


> What did you modify exactly in order to get this working?Shortening the shafts? modifiying the inner joints?
> Thanks for an answer or even better...a picture:-D


 Pics by Wilco @ DutchBuild


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Length on the front shafts are 327 mm. and 423 mm. Meassurements from flange to flange on the inner side of the CV joints. This is for VR6 front subframe, stock mk2 subframe gives 7 mm. shorter shafts on both sides.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *solonvan* »_is the rear suspension arms and diff carrier off a passat syncro? if so, do the power flex bushings from a golf ralley mk2 fit?
> 
> the powerflex bushings suck, they dont even fit properly. not recommended at all.


I totally agree. They don't fit properly, seems to be too big. I have tried two sets, one on each rear subframe. The first one fit with some finish work on the bushings, the second one doesn't fit at all. The subframe is tiltet a few degrees so the propshaft doesn't fit. Have to get some custom ones made :-(


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Vegard said:


> I totally agree. They don't fit properly, seems to be too big. I have tried two sets, one on each rear subframe. The first one fit with some finish work on the bushings, the second one doesn't fit at all. The subframe is tiltet a few degrees so the propshaft doesn't fit. Have to get some custom ones made :-(


 I use powerflex on my car aswell. I think they fit well. But they will not fit the passat rear subframe, its another diameter. The ones for the trailing arms are the same. 

The only ones I had small problems to fit was the ones in the front subframe.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Found out that it's possible to get a shiftbox for the mk2/3 that accepts the 02M shiftbox internals.

Thanks to VRT 

http://www.clubgti.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193257


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4306052-My-VR6T-4-motion-project.

3/4 through the first page.
This is really neat.

Elie


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

VR6rocks said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4306052-My-VR6T-4-motion-project.
> 
> 3/4 through the first page.
> This is really neat.
> ...


Direct link.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-project.&p=56263487&viewfull=1#post56263487


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Shiftbox arrived


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Just got my hands on a pair of adapters for 256 mm. rear discs for Syncro, fit S3/TT Quattro/R32 discs and calipers. They're not a shelf item but a prototype.

For you with CNC equipment, here's the drawings:

http://home.online.no/~vegaholu/cad/S3_rear_caliper_bracket.pdf

http://home.online.no/~vegaholu/cad/S3_rear_caliper_bracket.zip


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

i gotta say your front motor mount is pretty narly, nice work cant wait to see this thing done. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

those brackets are wicked , nice work. With that rotor size the 4 bolt guys might be able to use that bracket with a 256x20 mm MKIII 2.0L ft rotor, but I guess offset will be wrong . spacer on bracket maybe? very cool.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

rallyedude said:


> those brackets are wicked , nice work. With that rotor size the 4 bolt guys might be able to use that bracket with a 256x20 mm MKIII 2.0L ft rotor, but I guess offset will be wrong . spacer on bracket maybe? very cool.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Vegard said:


>


I'd like to see the clearance between trans. mounting cup and axle, with your axles installed. I've installed an o2m in my car, I did the cup relocation when I had stock 02m axles. Since I replaced the axles with ones that have a large inner end the clearance is f*cking tight !


----------



## singlecammer (Oct 12, 2011)

sweet build, jealous


----------



## Hulsund (Jan 11, 2012)

What's the story?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

After long delay the project is moving forward again. The two cars have been reduced to just one, the turbo engine and the 4Motion drive line have been assambled in the allready finished chassis.

A small update on front brakes, the stock VR6 288 mm brakes are easy to upgrade without increasing the size uf the discs. The stock ATE 54 calipers ere replaced by ATE 57 calipers from Audi 100/A6 type C4. They are bolt on to the stock VR6 carriers. Everything are the same except for brake hoses. Just go with stock Golf 2 hoses, they bolt on to the ATE 57 calipers. Now I can keep the 15 inch wheels who I like best for the Golf 2.

In the rear the adapters for S3 rear calipers and discs fit just perfect. They filled the 15 inch wheels and it looks very nice. Pictures will come soon


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Just to clarify, the stock syncro rear axles can be used on the haldex diff if 2.5mm is taken out of the inner end and the correct haldex inner cv will pop right on? What about front axles? Are they the oe mk4 4motion axles??


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

boner said:


> Just to clarify, the stock syncro rear axles can be used on the haldex diff if 2.5mm is taken out of the inner end and the correct haldex inner cv will pop right on? What about front axles? Are they the oe mk4 4motion axles??


You're right about the rear ones. The front ones are mk4 shafts, hollow type, with custom length.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...vt-project&p=55567400&viewfull=1#post55567400

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...vt-project&p=66961086&viewfull=1#post66961086


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

boner said:


> Just to clarify, the stock syncro rear axles can be used on the haldex diff if 2.5mm is taken out of the inner end and the correct haldex inner cv will pop right on? What about front axles? Are they the oe mk4 4motion axles??


If I remember correctly, you can also use the rear shafts from an mk2 syncro. The shorter track on the mk2 will make up for the wider haldex (10 mm) combined with the mk3's wider track.
You would still use the mk4 CV joints though.


----------

